# Ponce Inlet 12/29/2007



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

went offshore with Dan "hellfrozeover24" and doc "nip tuck"
for late afternoon till dark trip
fished 120' at Dan grouper and snapper reef
bite waz slow at first doc with the first keeper
in the box (small snapper) then me with the next 
one in the box (big snapper) around dusk the 
bite turned on with Dans 3 fat gags in the box
and 3 break offs doc with a large one cut off on the boat
total lot of shorts 18 to 19 1/2 snapper 2 keepers
3 grouper gags
1 3' brown trout all most in the boat


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Those snappers look really tasty for dinner. It is much better than :spam:. Congratulation on your catches.


----------

